# dhd root



## dhd5 (Oct 20, 2011)

greetings rootzwiki! im new here. so can anyone teach me how to root my dhd? i've tried a couple of times but failed. hope someone here can help me out :android-smile:


----------



## Technowizard66 (Oct 9, 2011)

Welcome let me see if I can help bear with me as I prepare a link for you.

Sent from my little android monster using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Technowizard66 (Oct 9, 2011)

Here's the one I used, very simple and works like a charm. Now I have an inspire but our phones are for the most part excactly the same. In fact my rom manager says desire HD on my phone
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?=952352

Sent from my little android monster using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Technowizard66 (Oct 9, 2011)

Good luck and have fun

Sent from my little android monster using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## geoffownzyou (Oct 4, 2011)

Is it normal that your link doesnt work? Or i would simply have to log in to this site..??
thx


----------



## Technowizard66 (Oct 9, 2011)

The link should have took you to a site that will guide you through the process of the root. I apologize if it wasn't working that link was how I did mine

Sent from my little android monster who&#39;s inspired


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

WE HAVE A WIKI!!! http://wiki.rootzwik...p/HTC_Desire_HD


----------



## Tiger5353 (Dec 26, 2011)

I would use the ace hack kit. It is what I used and it worked great. Just follow the directions carefully and you should be routed in no time.

Here is the link http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=11321163

Sent from my Inspire 4G using ICS and Tapatalk


----------



## steezee (Apr 23, 2012)

Tiger5353 said:


> I would use the ace hack kit. It is what I used and it worked great. Just follow the directions carefully and you should be routed in no time.
> 
> Here is the link http://forum.xda-dev....php?p=11321163
> 
> Sent from my Inspire 4G using ICS and Tapatalk


I used one of the first releases of the Ace Hack Kit to root my Inspire... and it's amazing to see all the work that has been done with that kit to make it as good as it is today


----------

